# Our first mini



## m-mini (Oct 17, 2010)

[media]




[/media]


----------



## Reble (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for sharing, very nice...


----------



## Mominis (Oct 17, 2010)

So glad that you shared photos with us and nice job on the barn!! One thing you may consider doing is putting some plywood or some other type of covering over the metal side of the inside of the barn. That way you never have any worries about him kicking through it or getting involved in it in any way. I've seen that happen in a run in shed with a large horse and it was horrible!!!

On a lighter note, his color is gorgeous and he looks very happy there. Now, you just need to get him a friend!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 17, 2010)

What a cutie! Welcome tto the forum


----------



## m-mini (Oct 17, 2010)

We are going to enclose the front and put a door on it. The wind gets pretty bad in winter. And we are going to put 4 foot of plywood all the way around. Thanks for the heads up. Iam new to horses, so any help is great. I got to cleanup all the junk around area today. We just dont have time last few days. LOL.

We are also putting a loft in building, the building is 12' high, so plenty of room for hay, straw.

He did weeny all night, It bothered us, but he is better this morning.

Thanks,

Mike

Misty

Michaela


----------



## Mominis (Oct 17, 2010)

He's just lonely and a little fightened being in a new place, I'm sure. Kind of like a new puppy cries at night when you first get one. One he settles in and knows that you guys are coming out in the morning to feed him and buddy with him, he should settle down.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 17, 2010)

He's a cutie!! Congrats


----------



## twister (Oct 17, 2010)

he is a cutie, what is his name? He is scared of being away from home, once he settles in he will consider your place his homeYou must get a friend for him, horses are social animals and they like to have at least one other animal to keep them company, it doesn't need to be another horse, Romeo our stallion is friends with Smudge the cat and Munchie my driving gelding is friends with Chuckie the chicken lol. So welcome to the forum, you will make a lot of friends here and you will find so much information on mini horses.Yvonne


----------



## m-mini (Oct 17, 2010)

How much hay should he have?? Should he have it all day??


----------



## LindaL (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a heads up, too, about the halter. I am not sure if you just had the halter on him because you were out there with him or leave it on all the time, but PLEASE take it off when no one is around. Horses are known for getting caught up on things and can hurt themselves pretty badly.

He is really cute!


----------



## m-mini (Oct 17, 2010)

LindaL said:


> Just a heads up, too, about the halter. I am not sure if you just had the halter on him because you were out there with him or leave it on all the time, but PLEASE take it off when no one is around. Horses are known for getting caught up on things and can hurt themselves pretty badly.
> 
> He is really cute!



THANKS THANKS THANKS!! Iam heading out right now to take it off, I did not know that. Again, Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 18, 2010)

He is cute And yes, he is crying because he is looking for his herd. They are a herd animal and do better with another one of his own species. Well about the hay, how long does he get to get out of his pen and run and play every day? That would have something to do with the hay situation.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2010)

He's adorable



Congratulations


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2010)

He's a good looking little chap - congratulations and thanks for the pictures!

Thats a great shed you have there for him, and it looks as though he has plenty of comfy bedding too - well done! I too would have mentioned no halter unless you are with him and as Marty says - how long/often does he get out of the pen to exercise and play around (much more playing will be done with a little companion (of the same sex/age of course) hint hint!!)

But I would say you are doing great with him, it is so good to find a new mini owner willing to ask for advice - and to listen to it! He's a lucky lad to find a family so concerned with his welfare








Anna


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Mike, wait a minute. I just noticed the part about you putting a loft in there. Don't do it! That building is metal and there is a really good chance like 99% that if you put a loft up in there for hay or straw, due to the metal roof its going to sweat like crazy. Actually in one of my old metal barns I tell you it was like it was raining up there from the condensation. That in turn means its going to mold and become very combustible. Hay has to breath, from over, under, and throughout. The safest way to store hay is away from the barn in another shed, preferably not metal and up on pallats and not stacked tightly.

Don't know what the straw is for but don't let him eat it.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 20, 2010)

Marty said:


> Hey Mike, wait a minute. I just noticed the part about you putting a loft in there. Don't do it! That building is metal and there is a really good chance like 99% that if you put a loft up in there for hay or straw, due to the metal roof its going to sweat like crazy. Actually in one of my old metal barns I tell you it was like it was raining up there from the condensation. That in turn means its going to mold and become very combustible. Hay has to breath, from over, under, and throughout. The safest way to store hay is away from the barn in another shed, preferably not metal and up on pallats and not stacked tightly.
> 
> Don't know what the straw is for but don't let him eat it.



I have a metal buiding for my business and it does not sweat at all. It is ventalated, same with the horse barn I made. You are right, if it was not ventalated it would sweat. The straw is for bedding, he does not eat it. Plus we are not going to keep to many bales up there, it is not a big area. Maybe a weeks worth of hay I will bring there from my cattle barn.

Thanks for the heads up, I always need to be kept on top of things.


----------



## sdust (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello Mike, Misty & Michaela, I really looks like you are getting lots of good information here on this thread. The one thing I would add is if there is a miniature horse club in the area I would look into going to a couple of meetings to see if you like the venue. Even if you are not going to show the help that goes on with the wonderful people involved in a club, is priceless. While in Oklahoma I met some wonderful people of the Oklahoma Miniature Horse Club in OKC and they took me in and taught me TONS! I am driving my mini because of the help and information that was provided at the annual clinic. Even though my mini is not an "A" register mini and I did not show him, it made no difference. I helped out at a couple of shows and loved it. I really look forward to going back to Oklahoma this year (hopefully my last, I now live in Colorado but until my house is finished...) just so I can go to any meetings and clinics offered. Hope that you have a great time learning about the world of minis!

Debbie Goad


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 21, 2010)

I cant tell for sure if yous posts are capped or if they are the ones that are painted at the top for visibility. If they arent capped You may want to consider putting caps on the T posts. Since hes in a small paddock he wont have much room to run off his energy, and sometimes these guys can get "ornery". I know mine takes off bucking and rearing when turned out, would hate to see anyone get cut up by a t post.


----------

